# Claiming medical expenses for counselling



## Janet (5 Apr 2005)

I need to finally get around to claiming tax relief on medical expenses where I can.  I have boxes full of receipts and papers which I need to go through - I almost got around to doing this a couple of years ago but never quite made it and I really want to get things sorted (can't afford to not claim everything possible at this stage!).  You used to be able to claim relief on medical expenses for up to ten years - has this now changed to only being able to claim for the previous four years?

My main question is this: I have been seeing a psychologist since May last year and as I cannot claim any of this from VHI (could claim if I wanted to see a psychiatrist but can't claim because I chose to try and avoid the route which might lead to medication!) I want to at least get the tax relief which my counsellor told me is possible.  For convenience he has issued me with a receipt covering the entire year up to December instead of individual receipts for each session.  On the Med 1 form the first item is Services of a Doctor/Consultant.  Is this where I should fill in the amount I have paid for counselling?  Or does it belong in the Other Qualifying Expenses section?  Or maybe the non-routine health expenses section?  Has anyone done this before?  I'd prefer to get it right from the word go rather than have to go back and forth with Revenue because I haven't filled the form out correctly.

I'd really appreciate any input from anyone who has submitted this form before as the explanation notes with the form, while clear do not cover this question.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Apr 2005)

I didn't do this in the past because I assumed that tax relief did not apply to this sort of treatment. However nobody actually told me this and having reviewed the forms it certainly doesn't seem to be ruled out of hand. I'd just stick it in the "other qualifying expenses" section and provide as much supporting detail (separately if necessary) as possible to explain the situation. _Revenue_ are quite accommodating and if the treatment qualifies for tax relief then I doubt that they will unduly delay any claim just because you have filed it under the wrong heading. Check the forms carefully as I don't think that original receipts are required but must be retained in case they look for proof. My guess is that counselling will qualify for relief if the counsellor was a member of some recognised professional or statutory body - not all are.

Don't forget that since the end of 2004 tax reclaims can only be backdated four years (previously seven I think?) just in case this is relevant to you or anybody else.

On an aside - pursuing a course of treatment that avoids drug treatment (usually in conjunction with a complementary "talk therapy") is certainly your prerogative but in my opinion this should not be done for misguided reasons (e.g. just because of the widely held and promulgated impression that "drugs are bad" in this context) and it would make sense to be guided in making such decisions by one's _GP_. Certainly don't be put off by some of the ridiculous scare stories (e.g. _BBC Horizon_ a couple of years back and other more recent national and global coverage) about drugs such as _Seroxat_, _Prozac_ and other _SSRIs_. 

Hope this helps. If you are interested in taking discussion of the counselling issue offline then feel free to _PM_ me in confidence.


----------



## Ham Slicer (5 Apr 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it too much.

Stick them into the first line for doctors/consultants.  This will be fine.  If Revenue have any queries they will get back to you.


----------



## Janet (8 Apr 2005)

Rang Revenue helpline and they said I would have to have been referred by a GP and would need to send that letter in with the form.  Really stuck now, as I've just found out I need to have a root canal (€650) and crown (€900) done and could really use this money to help cover that.  Will go to GP (who I did originally ask about counselling before starting it, just didn't get a referral as I felt he was pushing me towards taking medication I didn't want so went and got a recommendation for a counsellor from someone else) and see if anything can be done but amn't too hopeful at this stage.  Revenue also weren't really sure which section of the form to use by the way and said it could either go in doctors/consultant or other expenses.


----------



## Ham Slicer (11 Apr 2005)

Janet,

You seem to be panicking over nothing.

Just stick the figure in the first line and send off to Revenue with no note.

Problem sorted.


----------



## sham_bo (16 Aug 2007)

Janet (or anyone),

did you get a conclusion to this? I am in a similar situation whereby i've been on a course of counselling and am looking to claim back tax.  I wasn't referred by a GP.

be interested to know how you got on...

S


----------



## purpeller (16 Aug 2007)

I claimed for counselling services under the "doctor/consultant" section in several different years.  There was no problem.  You don't have to submit any receipts anyway.

I was referred by a GP but since the form doesn't want any further information than "doctor/consultant", it was never an issue.


----------



## capall (16 Aug 2007)

Ham Slicer said:


> Janet,
> 
> You seem to be panicking over nothing.
> 
> ...


`

I agree ,the less info you give the better.

It should be no skin of your doctors nose or any other doctor for that matter to give you a referral letter, get it for peace of mind ,and just to have in case of an audit.

Its better to claim each year rather than let expenses build up. Unfortunately you are much more likely to be selected to have your receipts checked if you submit a very high claim


----------



## command (16 Aug 2007)

As a general rule, form my experience dealing with the revenue if the treatment is as a result of a refferal form a doctor or is supported by the health insurances (chiropractors etc) then revenue will view it as a legitimate medical expense and refund you your tax.


----------



## sham_bo (16 Aug 2007)

thanks for the feedback.  will post to let you know how I get on!


----------

